# Training with Charles Clairmont



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I was lucky enough to take a training session with Charles Clairmont on friday last week at Bodylimits Gym in St Albans, Herts.

I spent around 2 hours with him and was very impressed with his training techniques and theory behind it.

Just as Neil helps me with my diet I am hoping that Charles will play a larger role in my training over the coming year. I am meeting again with him in 2 weeks for a leg session.

He is a very down to earth and humble man as well as having one of the most balanced physiques of any pro in the 90's.

As most of you know I am taking this year out of competition but hope that next year I will be able to bring something new and exciting to the table and I am hoping that Charles will be an integral part of this.

J


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

This may sound silly, but i take it he is like the english charles glass is he? I haven't heard of him before?

P.S thanks for the advice you just gave J, much apprecited yout input.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm jealous of you James,Charles Clairmont was one of my fave british pro's till he stopped competing,he had such a beautiful physique,almost perfect looking,tiny tight waist and huge flowing muscle bellies.

How does he look nowadays? he must be a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

one of my favourite British bb'ers ever, incredible physique!

for those unfamiliar with him, heres a few pics:-


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol wow that is a pretty awesome look... I love that classic looking BB physique!


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

sounds like its all coming together nicely... roll on 2010..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The guy is ageless. He is now 50 years old but looks like he is at least 10 years younger.

He no longer trains as he did before but still looks incredibly fit and athletic, infact much more so than many in their 20's and 30's!!!

I actually told him he is a living legend but just smiled and told me to shut up!! I guess I was just a little star struck as he was always somebody I had an awful lot of respect and admiration for.

J


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> This may sound silly, but i take it he is like the english charles glass is he? I haven't heard of him before?
> 
> P.S thanks for the advice you just gave J, much apprecited yout input.


Charles was AWESOME mate. top physique.

:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

supercell said:


> The guy is ageless. He is now 50 years old but looks like he is at least 10 years younger.
> 
> He no longer trains as he did before but still looks incredibly fit and athletic, infact much more so than many in their 20's and 30's!!!
> 
> ...


I have an old flex magazine from 1996 with an "abs masterclass" from him:thumb:, some awesome pictures in it of him in his prime.

really good to hear he's in excellent health.


----------



## Chief74 (Jan 3, 2009)

I train leg up Body Limits, but have never been lucky enough to train with Charles; although i've witnessed him training others on many occassions and always keep an eye open to see if he's getting guys to do something out of the ordinary

It would be inspirational if i rocked up to find you being put through your paces James

When you look at all the photos of Charles that are on the walls at Body Limits, you realise how genetically blessed he really was. Tiny joints & full muscle bellies, tiny waist, huge bicep peak & balanced by big flared calves. There's one of him holding his own posing next to Paul Dillett; makes you realise how big he was in his pomp 'cos Dillett was a monster!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Great stuff mate, again it sounds like a winning combination, you Neil and Charles.....Look forward to seeing the developments


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

as you said james this guy is a legend and one of my heros in my early bodybuilding days,superb opportunity for you mate to work with a seasoned pro and a credit to british bodybuilding


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

He was my favourite when younger

Nibbsey on here says he knows him

Tried to find pic on google but not many around

Fckin Fantastic physique in his day (prob still has)


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

James, i would have been starstruck just the same mate... he is a proper legend...

steve


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing bodybuilder. What a pair of biceps he had (and probably still does?!).


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

As JW as put me on the spot with this one i'll elbaborate.

I was fortunate enough to meet him and go to his house once to chat to him about a few bits and peices about 11 years ago.

I always held him in very high esteem indeed for all the things that have been said on here already. There is one thing that sticks out in my mind though from when we met and it is just how nice the guy was and helpful.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Agree with all of the above...IMO the most perfect physique there was...always been a real insperation to me...glad to hear he is doing OK.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi.

What kind of training do he reccomend? Heavy or light? Would be interesting to know.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Heavy as can go with impeccable form for around 8-10 reps on last set, pyramiding weight up.

J


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you very much for the information.

I would love to have the chance to train with a legend. Personally I live in northern of norway. Very few good bodybuilders here.


----------



## endpoint (Dec 31, 2014)

J

I met Charles in 1997, when i was studying at Oxford Brookes university on a Bsc(hons) full time degree in Nutrition and Food Science. He made an appearance in a G.N.C shop in Oxford and i spoke to him for about one and a half hours. He was very friendly and interesting. At one point he had to have some photos taken and rolled up a sleeve, wow! i can tell you i have never before or since seen an arm that big in real life. We spke about bodybuilding as a sport and it's place in the Olympics. I wonder if he remembers me. Happy new year.


----------

